# Sizing Down



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I am thinking I want to start a new flock after we get moved and I think I am going to go all in on bantams. I really like rhode island red bantams, not sure if I want rose comb or not, but would love to hear what you think about other breeds (non-cochin) that are bantams.

The reasons I want to down size.

1 - Smaller birds take up less space.
2 - I do not eat or sell enough eggs to justify having all the bigger birds.
3 - I dislike quail, lol. 
4 - I will be doing a breeding program and want to stick with something pure and unique. 

Picture for attention of those cuties.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you've already got your mind made up. I've always liked the rich red of RIRs so you'd have that. But unless they are different from their full size counterparts and you wanted another breed or two, do they remain bullies like their larger counterparts?

And a whole bunch of us really really like d'Uccles for their personalities. They like humans a lot.

I was always quite pleased with my SS Hamburgs. Yes, they're more flighty but they're consistent. Easy keepers.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Well beside bantam cochins I am quite fond of OEGBs.

Nice temperament, extremely human friendly, and come in a nice variety of different colors.

But those are quite common. With you wanting something unique, Bantam Ameraucanas are my recommendation. It's harder to find good reputable breeders of them as opposed to their larger counterparts, but if you look on the Ameraucanas Breeders club website they have a breeders directory by state.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thinking here. Where you're moving to, does it get really cold? If it does then you might want to stick with rose comb since they are less likely to suffer frostbite than the single combed birds.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Thinking here. Where you're moving to, does it get really cold? If it does then you might want to stick with rose comb since they are less likely to suffer frostbite than the single combed birds.


Depending on where we move to exactly will be what determines this.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Well beside bantam cochins I am quite fond of OEGBs.
> 
> Nice temperament, extremely human friendly, and come in a nice variety of different colors.
> 
> But those are quite common. With you wanting something unique, Bantam Ameraucanas are my recommendation. It's harder to find good reputable breeders of them as opposed to their larger counterparts, but if you look on the Ameraucanas Breeders club website they have a breeders directory by state.


OEGBs are their own rabbit hole.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have bantam 
DUccle
OEGB
Cochin
Serama
Phoenix/silkie crosses 
And now some crossed chicks I hatched who are pretty cool. 

I’m no expert, but I can share what I like about mine in particular. 

I also have a handful of bigger birds, but that’s not the point either. 

My little Ds are the family favorite. If we had to get rid of everything but 2-3, they would be the keepers. They have everything going for them- cute, personable and big personalities, mine are pretty calm, they have been decent broodies, and there are less common colors to breed too, if you wanted to try that. 
My Cochins have been sweet but also a bit nutty- all 3 lol. 
Serama are their whole other rabbit hole, I love mine to pieces- they are teensy, like pocket sized chickens. They are also personable and have a lot of personality, and very pretty. But they don’t breed true as I understand it, and are challenging to breed in some respects. 
OEGB- I only have a rooster, I won’t lie. I now have pullets that are half, and half D. But my Chip is my BOY. He’s trained and sweet and loves all the chickens. He has also made a phenomenal dad. He still tolerates and watches out for them more than the hens do anymore! But his crow is literally ear ringing/a bit piercing. 
Oh and the Phoenix crosses- since crosses I won’t go into details, ask Dan for more details on them. 

Those are my two cents on my bantams!


----------

